# HELP - new lump



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I just noticed Daisy has a large hard lump under her left eye. It's about the size of a walnut. And it's as hard as bone.

It doesn't seem to hurt her when I touch it.

Aside from the obvious, cancer (she's 7), what do you think it could be?

The vet is closed for the day but I'm sure I'll take her in on Monday.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

it could just be a fatty mass!.Do keep us posted!.L


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It doesn't feel anything like a fatty lump, she's got a few of those. This one is hard, just like bone. And way big.

Just got off the phone with her vet. He said to apply cold compresses and bring her in on Monday, maybe it's an abcess. Why would she get an abcess there? And wouldn't it hurt her? 

I'm scared.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh gosh Jo Ellen! They guys sure do know how to keep our blood pressure up! Do as the doctor says, and keep positive thoughts sweetie!

There's no sense in worrying over the worse until you know what it is, okay?

Sending prayers and big hugs your way!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I feel in my gut like I know it's cancer.

I'm being stupid, but I feel that. It's going to be along weekend.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

MJ, you see in your avatar of Jasmine, that patch of white just below her left eye? That's exactly where the lump is.

It's so hard, it feels like a knee cap would feel.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

STOP feeling that way Jo Ellen! Daisy needs you to think positive.

I just feel if it was cancer, it wouldn't have shown up overnight like that.

We had a lump on Artie tested a few weeks ago, like this, it was hard like a bone on her bum. Would have been easy to miss, thinking it was bone or something. It did turn out to be fatty tissue!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Jo, did it just come up? Look in her mouth at the tooth/gumline under that area....see a suspicious tooth or anything?


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Omg, Joellen, I just logged on to empty my camera and saw this. I don't know what it could be but I do know how terrible it is to not know and just want you to know I will be praying for you and Daisy. Isn't it something how you just notice something that is so obvious. I know I felt like a bad dog owner with Em's nose, all of the sudden I noticed her spot and felt terrible because it had to have been developing right before my eyes! I thought "how could I not have seen this earlier!" So, don't feel bad about that!! Emmy turned out fine and I'm praying that Daisy will too. Can you take her in today so you don't have to worry all weekend?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If it appeared literally over night it is most likely a cyst filled with fluid


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry, I just read that your vet is closed...Mine would be also on the weekend. Can you take a picture of it for us? Maybe someone will have more advice then?? Is it possible she just hit her head on something???? My boys knock their heads and at night I'll feel or see it and then they'll say they hit their head.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I could take her in today if I had the money for an emergency vet visit. She's not in pain. Only I am in pain.

Have you ever tried to hold an ice pack over a dog's eye? Not easy. 

Thank you, MJ .. you're right. It's business as usual, on the outside. 

A cyst filled with fluid ... why would that happen?

I checked her gum line and her teeth on that side, everything appears fine. The lump is not connected to her gum line at all, it's further up. There is no swelling along her gums. 

A cyst filled with fluid ... I can handle that. I'm going to think that's what it is until/if I find out otherwise.

*I'M SUCK A SPAZZ :curtain:*


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

No, you're not a spazz, just a normal Golden owner...lol.

Now, JoEllen...put the brakes on the evil scenarios spinning in your head, cause I know you are. Daisy can read your mind, you know.....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't know but there's a rock hard cyst in my ear lobe that appeared over night last week and is now almost gone... TMI, I know but it was random and it literally appeared over night.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not sure a picture would help, but here ....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Any chance it could be a bug bite of some sort? What about a Benedryl?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm just hoping I'm really stupid and don't know a whole lot about these types of conditions in dogs but it really does feel much too hard to be a bug bite. I thought of that. And it doesn't hurt her for me to touch it. Wouldn't there be some sort of outward irritation if it was a bug bite? There is no hair loss or redness. 

She doesn't have such a pretty head anymore. 

It wasn't there three days ago and I doubt it was there yesterday. I'm going to go look at that close up of her in the snow 3 days ago to see if I can see anything.

P.S. There was nothing there on the 5th, 3 days ago.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh JoEllen & Miss Daisy! Fingers crossed that the ice brings the swelling down...or just feels good to Daisy. 

What had caused the ear swelling a little while ago? Is it the same side? Any connection?

Relax...Breathe...We're Here for You & Your Baby Girl! *bump*shove*whine*nibble*

Dis is da Tailer Dawgie, Daisy u better be better so we can do our da Honeyearfh real soon, K? Do u tink dare will b da snow dare too? I lobe da snow! I habe lost many tennie balls sinse da snow, but today I foundered 3 dat I lost...but da snow is going away...I donter like dis behivior. Daisy sweetie Get Better Qickie like da bunnies, K? --U R Lobeie Dubbie Dawig

Ok, I have the key board back again...When Tailer sees a picture of Daisy, I just about get knocked out of the seat! He is in Love with Her, ya know that right? Keep us posted and Relax...Breathe... --Gay & Tailer


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh crap , there she goes scaring us again, these golden girls are good at that.Were crossing fingers and paws here that it just a cyst or something else simple.Keep us updated.


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi JoEllen,
I've been lurking around for a while, and haven't posted, but I wanted to respond to this one. I had a friend whose dog had the same thing -seemed to appear overnight, and it turned out to be a tooth abscess. It's just in the right spot. Sometimes there will be no outward appearance around the gum at all to indicate what's going on up there, but there may be a cracked tooth that let some bacteria worm its way in and cause an infection. Sophie's vet even said that the infection can literally break through the cheek under the eye. 

Hopefully, all will be well. It's always such a scare when there's a lump or a bump that looks like nothing they've had before...:crossfing


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I doubt it's related to her ear hematoma. I thought about the burr incident too. Maybe a burr traveled up her sinus cavity and lodged somewhere near her eye and caused some type of abcess. Seems like a long shot to me but I guess it's possible ?? She has been having a wee bit of eye discharge lately


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Sophie's Slave -- oh I just love that tag name :wavey:

Thank you so much for posting that information for me, and it's your first post. Let me HUG you !!!!!! 

Let's just hope it's something simple like that. Pull a tooth, all is well. She definitely would be a candidate for a cracked tooth, she's such a chew hound. Her teeth has seen alot of action in her 7 years. 

Yikes, so if it's a tooth abcess, it can't explode inside there and go to her brain, and like kill her before Monday, can it?

I drive myself crazy sometimes.


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

I am definitely Sophie's slave!!! She is the queen of all she surveys and rightly so. She'll be 8 in a few days so she and Daisy are close in age!

If it is an abscess, it should be fine until Monday. Sophie's buddy had the tooth pulled and was put on antibiotics and was just fine. They can sometimes open, usually to the outside, but I don't think that brain travel is a worry...

And hugs are always good!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Sophie's slave said:


> Hi JoEllen,
> I've been lurking around for a while, and haven't posted, but I wanted to respond to this one. I had a friend whose dog had the same thing -seemed to appear overnight, and it turned out to be a tooth abscess. It's just in the right spot. Sometimes there will be no outward appearance around the gum at all to indicate what's going on up there, but there may be a cracked tooth that let some bacteria worm its way in and cause an infection. Sophie's vet even said that the infection can literally break through the cheek under the eye.
> 
> Hopefully, all will be well. It's always such a scare when there's a lump or a bump that looks like nothing they've had before...:crossfing


Ahhh, that's what I was thinking, too. Will she chew hard on that side, JoEllen, or does she avoid it?
The abcess could spread if you let it go, but you won't...
I would say if she shows signs of an infection, not eating, temp, lethargy, or pain that you should zip into the vet. Otherwise Monday should be OK.
Hugs to Daisy.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It sounds like an abcessed tooth. (Same symptoms Maxi had this past summer) Get ready for a round of X-rays, antibiotics and tooth extraction. Your checkbook will be about $500 lighter a week from now.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

if you say her eye has had some discharge, maybe she has a little eye infection or maybe something as simple as a eyelash stuck way up in the eye.?? do dogs get pink eye like a human would? just grasping here. I hope shes feeling better. just try to relax and don't let your mind run away with you. if it stays the same I would take her in first thing monday morning but if its worse later today or tomorrow go to the emergency vet......... I'm sure they will take a payment.

let us know how shes doing. I'm adding her to my list of prayers.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

$500, oh joy. The vet will work with me, he knows I'm good for it. I hope! 

Maybe I'll stick my fingers back there by her upper teeth and see if I can feel anything abnormal. She's eating and drinking fine, chewing as usual. But I have been noticing that sometimes after she eats or chews, she shakes her head a little bit. Oh !! Especially if I give her a milkbone biscuit, she acts like something is stuck back there somewhere.

I bet it's a tooth issue then. Same symptoms in Maxi Swampcolllie? Even the hard lump under the eye? 

Oh bad me, I should know exactly what's going on with her teeth. I've been meaning to take her to the doggie dentist for about a year now, just for a check. I SHOULD HAVE DONE IT BEFORE NOW!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> $500, oh joy. The vet will work with me, he knows I'm good for it. I hope!
> 
> Maybe I'll stick my fingers back there by her upper teeth and see if I can feel anything abnormal. She's eating and drinking fine, chewing as usual. But I have been noticing that sometimes after she eats or chews, she shakes her head a little bit. Oh !! Especially if I give her a milkbone biscuit, she acts like something is stuck back there somewhere.
> 
> ...


Maxi had a huge lump appear in a matter of a couple of days. You couldn't see any damage to her tooth by looking at it, but the crack was easily visible on the X-ray as was the abcess pocket.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Jo Ellen

Oh thinking of you & daisy. I have no idea what it could be. Keeping fingers crossed for you.ps 

I just sent you a pm


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Doreen, thank you for that link in your PM!!!! This is what the article said...

*Dental fistule: *In some occasions we may see a strong swelling under the eye. If not treated, will burst up, after some time, producing a continuous pus secretion. It is, almost certainly, a dental fissure. The only possible treatment is to extract that tooth, which is not quite simple, cause it could be strongly rooted. 

Geeze, I hope we can wait until Monday .... is it going to explode any minute? Oh, poor baby, that would be so gross !!

I'm keeping her head on a cold compress for now, as the vet suggested. Maybe that will help. I wonder if an anti-inflammatory would help? I have rimadyl on hand from her ACL surgery last year but hesitate to use that without the vet saying it's okay for this. It is an anti-inflammatory. And if it keeps her from exploding until Monday, I'm all for that! Hmmm.....not sure though and won't do anything other than the cold compresses until I find out for sure. 

At least now I'm not thinking the C word. One less tooth we can handle!!!


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't have any idea what it could be, but I just wanted to let you know that I hope Daisy feels better soon. Try not to worry too much *yeah right* I know I would be a mess...I hope that everyone else is right - that tooth abcess thing sounds like it will be fixed relatively easily! Feel better Daisy!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Well, here it is hoping it is something very simple and very easy to take care of. this dogs almost send us into cardiac arrest from time to time with our worrying over them.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Good thoughts going your way. I agree with the others, a cancerous bump would not show up that big overnight. 

My cats have had abscesses on their skin from other cats scratching them. If causes hard bumps too.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm feeling alot better now that I have an idea what's going on. I'm almost positive now it's an abcessed tooth, and thank you to those of you here who have shared your experience with this, tooth extractions we can handle !!

But now I'm imagining how hard it would be to extract a dog tooth, especially a molar !! I mean dog teeth are SO strong, they must be so deeply and firmly rooted. How does the vet do that??? Does the dog have to be put to sleep? I'm sure, huh?


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Ollie, Gracie and Gabby just wanted to send healing wishes to Miss Daisy (((Hugs)))


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I'm feeling alot better now that I have an idea what's going on. I'm almost positive now it's an abcessed tooth, and thank you to those of you here who have shared your experience with this, tooth extractions we can handle !!
> 
> But now I'm imagining how hard it would be to extract a dog tooth, especially a molar !! I mean dog teeth are SO strong, they must be so deeply and firmly rooted. How does the vet do that??? Does the dog have to be put to sleep? I'm sure, huh?


Yep, the dog needs to take a nap for the procedure. (surgery)


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy's been under anaesthesia ... let's see ... how many times ....

spay
hip x-ray
ACL

3 times. I guess I won't worry about that part, she's never had any problems with it. 

Right now I wish Santa Claus wasn't ME :


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad others pointed to a tooth abcess. She's your baby, I know you worry about her. Remember when you were sure her ACL repair had come undone? It hadn't, so just think positive on this too, Daisy's a lucky girl to have you for a mom.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah thats what it looks like to me and its in the right spot. Don't worry Jo, its completely fixable. They are like humans they just come there is not much you can do for prevention. Horses get them in their feet up in the hoof. I dug 3 this year.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Positive thoughts for Daisy, she will be just fine.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ash, what do you mean you dug 3 this year in your horse? Dug?? I'm having terrible images in my mind right now of what you actually did


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

Has she acted any differently with her eyes lately? Our Holly(at the bridge) had a tumor removed from next to her eye. She was 10 at the time. For weeks prior to it showing she kept rubbing that side of her face on the couch, floor, anything that would make it feel better. When it finally came out, it was very big, and distorted her eye. It was a benign tumor though, so that was good. I was sure it was cancer and went crazy with worry until the vet biopsied it. Try not to worry too much, for some reason goldens seem to be prone to lumps that make us worry! I'll be thinking of you and anxiously awaiting news about Daisy. Bonnie and Bear send licks her way too!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

We had 2 horses 1 with 1 abscesses and another 1 with 2 abscesses. So you have to take your pick and dig and dig up there until you pop it. So yeah its not hard on a horse anyways. I would not want want to try in a mouth.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

OK, so have you calmed down now? Good Girl! I just feel and believe this is all minimal issues Jo Ellen!!! Hang in there girl and I will stick by ya and see how things go, okay?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My Tess had two abscessed teeth during the time she was with us. The one time it presented just like your Daisy. The other time I got up and her third eyelid was totally covering her one eye.

Good thoughts being sent your way!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That sounds postively gruesome, Ash!

I hope it's an abcessed tooth. I would sure hate to put any scars on her lovely face 

MJ !!! You're back !!!! Going to go look for an Artica update right now !!!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry, with sedation of course.


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

STOP!!! You're going to worry yourself sick. Wait to see what the vet says before you push the panic button. It could be alot of things or nothing. Try to assess if she's in discomfort and treat her as you normally would. HAPPY THOUGHTS!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

*Libby's Lump*

Here you go JoEllen.....picts as requested...

Libby had a lump that appeared virtually over night...we noticed it when the lump was about the size of the tip of your thumb..made the vet appointment for the next day....the day of the appointment it looked like this...
She was eating, drinking, playing, and was not running a temp...She was 'well' other then this HUGE lump!! 
My nephew who couldnt pronounce his "L"s called it "Ribby's Rump"...









Notice that the swelling is way up under her eye...the actual abcess was in the lower jaw...the lump was very hard....not soft and squishy...









It had started to drain on its own...










Post surgery - she was kept for 24 hours...the lower site was for the surgical drain...
We had to clean the 'pockets' with long handled Q-tips..she was on antibiotics for 10 days I think...healed with no problems...

The source for the abcess was a 1/2" long piece of grass...about the diameter of a piece of thread...the only thing the vet could surmise was that she was chewing a bone/stick (which she would do) and a blade of grass was driven below the gumline...where it abcessed...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jo Ellen,
I hope that Miss Daisy is going to be ok. It does sound like an abcess to me too. I dont know if a bug bite would hurt to the touch, but maybe it could be that. Dont worry everything will be ok.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I know a tooth abscess is a pain...but, whewwwww...I think I'll be able to sleep tonight...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I took her temperature tonight, 100.5. That's the baseline, Saturday night. I'll keep checking it periodically. 

I gave her a rimadyll for the anti-inflammatory. I really don't think she's in any pain, she sure isn't giving any indication. 

Lump is not getting larger, thank goodness. No sign of exploding. But Monday is far away yet. I'll keep y'all posted!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

We'll be waiting with ya Jo Ellen!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I just took a look at her top teeth on the side where she's swelling. The swelling hasn't changed at all, so I'm sure we're okay until tomorrow but she's definitely broken one of her upper molars. It doesn't look at all the same as the one on the other side.

Is she still going to be able to chew alright without one of her top molars? She LOVES to chew.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Was thinking about you both when I woke up this morning Jo Ellen!

Yup, she'll be able to eat fine! We I know I have maintained chewability when I lost a couple of my molars any ways!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Bless you, MJ, you certainly have enough on your mind with Artica but I know how it is, I was thinking of Artica this morning too. We are just one big family here, in good times and bad times.

BIG hugs to Artica and you, I'm glad you're having a better day though I'm afraid of tomorrow for the two of you. I wish it were something as simple for you as it is for me.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

JoEllen,
I am glad that the lump isnt getting any bigger. Sounds like it is the molar. good luck and I am glad that you are feeling more positive today. Give her hugs from us.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Just wanted to wish you luck at the vets with Daisy, keep us posted.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Thinking of You Two!


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

Smooches to my Daisy Duke!!!!

Monday is almost here!!! Hope she is doing fine today!!


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

JoEllen,

I've been following this thread. I know how time drags over the weekend waiting for vet hours. Everyone has given you good advice.

Hang tight. Make sure you don't give any food or water after midnight just in case they want to do anything surgical.

Thinking of you. LET US KNOW ASAP!!

Nancy, Chaucer and Garrett


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh Jo Ellen, I'm sorry. Just catching up with the board and reading about the tooth! I hope they can fix it tomorrow and Daisy will be back to normal quickly. Thinking good thoughts for you and Daisy!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oooohhhh, no food or water after midnight in case they put her under, hadn't thought of that!

You know what I bet they do is give her an antibiotic and then schedule the surgery first thing in the morning either the next day or later in the week. I won't even be able to get her into the vet until tomorrow afternoon, it will be too late by then to do surgery, I'm sure.

So I doubt anything is going to happen tomorrow, but at least we'll have a confirmed diagnosis and a plan.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Jo Ellen,
Sorry I haven't been able to read this until now. Ive been down with migraines all darn weekend! I'll be praying for you and Ms. Daisy tonight! Give her hugs and kisses for us. Im guessing it is a tooth from the sounds of it (it sounds like yall decided thats what it is anyway LOL) ... Dont lose any sleep ... she will be okay dear


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I hope everything is okay with you and more importantly with Daisy. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your girl and sending my best wishes, Please let us know asap.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

*GOOD NEWS !!!!* 

Just got back from the vet. He believes it is an abcess from one of her top molars. He smiled at me and said I diagnosed her before he did !! 
She's on antibiotics and we're going to wait and see how she does. He said maybe they'll take the tooth, maybe they won't. Antibiotics first.

Only cost me $60 !!   

And she got a very pretty Christmas collar with jingle bells ... she jingles now 

Ha ha, lots of smilies. I'm definitely feeling good right now !!

 :wave:


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen,
I'm so happy to hear your trip to the vet went as well (or better) than expected. Hopefully the antibiotics will do the trick and you won't have to have her tooth pulled, but either way at least you know what the problem is and can relax. I'm sure this weekend was incredibly rough on you, so take advantage of the opportunity to get some well deserved rest!! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

WONDERFUL! So glad to hear Daisy is doing good  And you can relax


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

GREAT NEWS! So happy it was just that!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS!! THANK GOD! I just read this whole thread and I think I'm glad I waited cause I got the happy ending, too!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

What a relief - for you and Daisy. Hope the antibios do the work and so avoids a tooth extraction. Now you need to get some sleep.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm so glad your gut feeling of cancer wasn't accurate!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

YESS!!!!
Good News!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

JoEllen,

I want you to take a deep breath and relax! You must be so relieved!!!! I can't tell you how many times I have taken my dogs and cats to the vet thinking the worse, and things always happen when the vet is closed.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Jo Ellen
It could be her pre-molar is abcessed... its the really big tooth at the top that looks like a double tooth... Coal just had his extracted 10 days ago.. if you google it they abcess at the root and the roots go all the way to the sinuses and usually will the abcess will rupture under the eye.. 


OOPS.. just saw your response! good news.. if they do take it out it has to be drilled out.. Coal had to stay overnight for pain control but hes doing great now... He split his in half chewing on a nylabone...cant even tell now that he had a problem... good luck with Daisy!!



Jo Ellen said:


> I just noticed Daisy has a large hard lump under her left eye. It's about the size of a walnut. And it's as hard as bone.
> 
> It doesn't seem to hurt her when I touch it.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This is great news. I know how imagination can run away with us. Like with KayCee's kidney a few weeks ago. I was sure it would turn out she had a tumor on her kidney and it was just a "plump kidney" no turmor.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Robinsegg, that is so interesting, and you're exactly right, it is the one that looks like a double tooth. In fact, I had to look at it a couple of times to see if it was one tooth or two teeth! 

That's it! Her pre-molar. And your dog cracked it chewing on a nylabone? Wow. You wouldn't think that could happen, dog teeth are so strong! Who knows then how it happened. I feel better now knowing I'm not alone, sometimes these things just happen, huh?

Drill it out? No wonder the vet didn't explain the procedure to me, he knows me all too well! Oh my gosh, well then let's definitely hope the antibiotics work and no extraction is necessary .... but I have a feeling at some point it's going to be inevitable. My poor baby !!!!!!! 

Thanks for the info !!

And thank you, once again, to everyone here for bearing with me. I'm such a clown when it comes to my dog. I always think the worst, ALWAYS! :uhoh:

It was pretty cool though to go to the vet and already have this figured out before he examined her. This place is a phenomenal resource !!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

WooHoo! Great News!! Maybe da dogs can go on their little trip...what in 10 days?  Happy for Both of You!! Give da Daisy an ear nibble please!!


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

glad to hear daisy is ok


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

10 days, you got it !!!!!

:wave:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad to hear "your"  diagnosis of an abces was confirmed by Daisy's vet and she is on the mend with meds. My vet is always a bit surprised when I ask him about something I learned here on the forum. I like the feeling of keeping him on his toes.


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy to hear the good news JoEllen. I'm sure you'll sleep a lot easier tonight.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Jo Ellen! I am so sorry I am behind on this! What wonderful news!!!! Smoochies to you Daisy!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't you even apologize, MJ. What's a stupid tooth in the grand scheme of things, eh?? Yeah.

Daisy's fine and she'll be with me for many years to come, God willing. And I know when it's her turn to go to the bridge, you'll be right there with me.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness it wasnt what you thought it could be. Hopefully the antibiotics will work and she wont have to have it drilled or pull or whatever it is that they do. Give her a big hug from me.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

So glad it was not cancer. Like you, I tend to think the worst things will happen.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok, so I'm two days late...story of my life. I was thinking of Daisy on the drvie home from work. Great news!!! Nothing tooooo serious, but nonetheless, I'm glad she's ok


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Her abcess is getting smaller, the antibiotics are definitely working. I'm just crossing my fingers that by the time we get through with the antibiotics, the abcess will be gone.

But she can't stay on antibiotics forever, so pretty sure the tooth will need to be extracted, soon. Ouch


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Jo Ellen, thought of you and Daisy often today and wanted to check on you guys.

How is Daisy feeling? Has the abcess bothered her at all yet. Like us women, watch out for yeast infection or UTI do to taking the antibiotics as well.

I agree, getting that tooth out may be the best bet.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

hehehe, we have fantastic diagnosticians on the GRF! 

Hope the meds take care of the problem for sweet Daisy.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

MJ, I thought of you alot today too. 

It's not bothering her at all, no. She's the same as always, it just amazes me. And you know I forgot completely about the yeast infections with the antibiotics, thank you for reminding me. Duh !! Time to add a bit of yogurt into her diet. You know, I'm stuck at home for awhile with an ice storm coming, do you think it would be okay to give her a couple tablespoons of Yoplait? I don't have the plain unsweetened kind. But it's Light Yoplait 

And I know forums never can take the place of adequate vet care, but it sure does help to draw on the experiences of so many. It really is very helpful. I had no idea an abscessed tooth would present this way. I LOVE this forum


----------



## Spoonerpaws (Nov 12, 2006)

*Jo Ellen*

I know these goldens sure are lumpy dogs. I've had my Spooner at the vets for so many of those darn lumps

PLEASE don't be like me and panic until you have seen the vet. It really could be anything.

If you are really upset and don't want to wait until Monday, can you take her to an ER? I know they are expensive though, and I haven't had good experiences at doggie ER

Hang in there, and put bad thoughts totally out of your mind.





Jo Ellen said:


> I just noticed Daisy has a large hard lump under her left eye. It's about the size of a walnut. And it's as hard as bone.
> 
> It doesn't seem to hurt her when I touch it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Spoonerpaws, my post was over a week ago. I already took her to the vet. It turned out to be an abscessed tooth, which everyone here helped me determine even BEFORE we got to the vet.

Her abscess is getting smaller everyday with the antibiotics :crossfing


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Jo Ellen,
Haven't posted but I've been following from the begininng! Great news! Thought I'd add my friends Golden Boy (10 years) had a molar abcess about one month ago too. He had it removed and did well. My friend said she could tell he felt sooo much better after the surgery that he probably had this working on him for a little while. These goldens sure are stoic aren't they. If she has to have surgery it'll work out fine for her, I'm sure. Give Daisy a big kiss from Michigan.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

AVDS - Endodontic Disease Information Page - Dog Tooth Disease - Pulpitis

Fourth Upper Premolar Tooth or Carnassial Tooth Problems

Infections of the 4th Premolar (Carnassial Tooth) in Dogs


Here is a couple of really good site that explains about that tooth and extraction and why the lump appears under the eye when it abcesses.. just thought i would share!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm reading these links, robinsegg. Thank you very much !!

But in some it says this doesn't hurt the dog, they don't feel it at all. In others it says they definitely feel the pain, just like we do, but they handle it in silence.

My dog is not acting at all like she's in pain. I don't know what to think about that. I would just feel so awful if she's in pain now!

Anyway, the term for this, everyone, is *carnassial abscess*.

Does anyone know how much a root canal would cost? As opposed to an extraction? Doesn't sound like extraction should be the first option, it is a fairly complicated procedure, and painful!

Much to think about, thank you again robinsegg!!!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Root canal is pretty expensive and you have to find a specialist to do it apparently..

Coal had his extracted because he broke it literally in half and one of the roots was exposed ... leaving it open for infection.. which scared me... and I couldnt afford the root canal.....this year has been a rough year for us with vet bills.... and for his extraction it was a little over 200.00... just extracted the tooth alone cost 75.00... normally they charge just 4.00 a tooth with a dental but this was a little more involved...


Honestly Coal didnt seem to be in pain when he came home.. he stayed overnight because the vet thought it was a tough extraction and she didnt want him to be in pain.. but when i picked him up the next afternoon his tail was wagging and his face wasnt swollen at all (which i was expecting from what everyone told me).. and he ate like normal... He did get 50 mg of Deramaxx for 4 days but he was already on it for his arthritis... 

good luck with Daisy.. I would honestly ask your vet does something else need to be done... does the tooth need a root canal or does it need to be removed..or do you just watch it?? thats what i did... and then made the decision to have it taken out.. if it was on the bottom the vet said most of the time the roots and all will die on their own and wont need an extraction... but since its the top one and the roots go up to the sinuses... that kinda scared me a bit so made the decision to have it taken out...


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

My friend just had the extraction done last month and it was $305.00 but that included full teeth cleaning and ear flush, nail trim and a few other maintainence things that they said they like to do while he's out. This is the southeastern, MI area.


----------

